# دراسة جدوى محطة تحلية مياه



## م. يامن خضور (31 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اليكم أول مشاركة مني والحمدلله.... دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية لمحطة تحلية المياه

أرجو أن ينال رضاكم


----------



## نايف علي (31 مارس 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أثابك الله


----------



## eng1_romy (31 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك بارك الله فيك


----------



## جسر الأمل (31 مارس 2009)

مشكور................................


----------



## م. يامن خضور (1 أبريل 2009)

*أهلا بكم إخوتي وشكرا لمروركم....*​


----------



## إبن جبير (31 أكتوبر 2009)

مجهود طيب ، جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## kareem moh (1 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eg_waleed (8 نوفمبر 2009)

بجد موضوع جميل


----------



## monaelsaka (12 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك على المجهود والتقنيه العاليه


----------



## osamah1 (26 يوليو 2010)

مشكور يا خوي والله مقصرت


----------



## عادل 1980 (26 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووور بارك الله لكم


----------



## م.م فادي (26 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 يوليو 2010)

م. يامن خضور قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اليكم أول مشاركة مني والحمدلله.... دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية لمحطة تحلية المياه
> 
> أرجو أن ينال رضاكم


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أول مشاركة ممتازة .. 
مشكور على الجداول .. 

ولا ننسى بأن الدراسة الإقتصادية تشمل .. عدة عناصر قبل إختيار المشروع ..
منها الدراسة التسويقية .. وإختيار المعدات .. وخطوط الإنتاج .. وغيرها .. 

ومن ثم ملا الجدوال .. 

بارك الله في جهدك ..أخي المهندس يامن خضور.​


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (27 يوليو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## SOALFASO (28 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي الفاضل


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (31 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا أخى


----------



## almda (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا لك بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## 4ASINO (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## البلال80 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## هشام حلوب (18 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## sheriftaha (21 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر ليك يا باشمهندس


----------



## akemo (17 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووور


----------



## عادل قصيبات (29 سبتمبر 2011)

الأساتذة المشرفون 
بعد التحية 
أود الأستفسار عن متطلبات دراسة جدوى إقتصادية مقارنة بين إجراء عمرة وحدة من وحدات محطة تحلية عوضاً عن إستبدالها بوحدة جديدة .
و لكم جزيل الشكر .


----------



## ر.م علي (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*thanks*


----------



## محمد الجفري (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا لك*


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (16 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية لبرج مكتبي


----------



## KSA_ENG (16 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## raifraif (25 يناير 2012)

موضوع ممتاز عاشت الايادي


----------



## M_Renad (9 يوليو 2012)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (11 يوليو 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## فهدحمد (14 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sameh mubarak (14 يوليو 2012)

شكرا على الموضوع ولكن عندى استفسار هل محطات تحليه المياه من وظائف مهندس الميكانيكا ؟؟ ام مهندس كيمياء اريد ان اعرف هذه المعلومه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## slaoui (14 يوليو 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## slaoui (14 يوليو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiibkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## slaoui (14 يوليو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiibkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## slaoui (14 يوليو 2012)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## slaoui (14 يوليو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiibkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## slaoui (14 يوليو 2012)

thanksyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## slaoui (14 يوليو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiibkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## slaoui (14 يوليو 2012)

thanksyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## slaoui (14 يوليو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiibkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## slaoui (14 يوليو 2012)

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## slaoui (14 يوليو 2012)

mercibkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## slaoui (14 يوليو 2012)

thanksyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## slaoui (14 يوليو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiibkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## eng_awdy (11 أغسطس 2012)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## أحمد كادو (11 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا علي مجهودك


----------



## soldierx1981 (11 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ... بس وين الدراسة لو سمحت


----------

